# King Betta???



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

i was talking to a friend of mine who works at petco...he said they had gotten some new bettas today and 2 of them were king bettas...what are king bettas?? anyone know??


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

They are big plakat (short-fin) bettas. They look like this

















I really want one


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

our petco has them quite often., but they never have any cool colors.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

they had a really cool one at petco....he was a halfmoon king betta...but like 40bucks.....no way..


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

If I ever have room for another betta I'll be getting a king. xD

My petco doesn't have the greatest selection, but I'm sure there's a pet store nearby that has better stock.


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

you can always order them


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

My petco sells kings only for like $10-12. Yours charges $40?!


----------



## germanchick09 (Jul 27, 2010)

it was a halfmoon king


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

Our petco has king betta's everynow and then but I don't like how they look. They never have any pretty colors lol.


----------



## Pomsizzle (Oct 17, 2010)

Loacal Has them in pretty colors. 14 bucks


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I like the kings but they're not giant. Real giants can get up to seven inches long..kings are like 3 at the most.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I like the kings but they're not giant. Real giants can get up to seven inches long..kings are like 3 at the most.


I dont think there is any proof of a 7 inch betta... Anyways, the king bettas ARE bigger than normal. They are longer have deeper bodies. So they may be part giant.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I think 7 inches is a HM giant. They incl tail when measuring to make it sound more impressive. The largest/longest body measurement I know average 10cm (4") max 12cm (<5"). Kings, to my knowledge, are "failed" giants or F1 - F2 from giant x new genetics.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I know one breeder (Erma of DownsouthBettas) got a giant in who was 6 inches I believe.











Note: The female is 3 inches.










I think Kings may be the runts of the spawns. I have a PK female whos bigger than all my others. I might get King to see what the size of the fry would be.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> They are big plakat (short-fin) bettas. They look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actally, thats a dragon PK a king is like a HUGE plakat. (i dont wanna sound mean.) there just bigger where i have seen them.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just used whatever google gave me  Ok HERE is an ACTUAL king betta from petco. I know because I found it on another forum on a thread called "save an ugly betta campaign" (WHAT?! He's not ugly!) and the poster said he was a king form petco


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BettaGirl290 said:


> actally, thats a dragon PK a king is like a HUGE plakat. (i dont wanna sound mean.) there just bigger where i have seen them.


 That's not even close to a dragon. Its just showing the iridecents. That's just showing how a King looks..not the size.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I just used whatever google gave me  Ok HERE is an ACTUAL king betta from petco. I know because I found it on another forum on a thread called "save an ugly betta campaign" (WHAT?! He's not ugly!) and the poster said he was a king form petco


Not to be off topic but he is not ugly at all, I think he has a very sweet face!


----------

